# 721 discrete IR codes?



## TruePlayer (Nov 13, 2002)

hello

I'm using OminiRemote to setup a glorified universal remote and I was wondering if the 721 used discrete IR codes. I'm hoping to find a separate IR code for On & Off. If anybody could help me out with that I'd appreciate it.


This site is great. I'd like to thank all the people that put the effort into it. 

-thanks


----------



## TruePlayer (Nov 13, 2002)

meh.. My searching skills are pretty weak at the moment. 
To answer my own question, I'd like to refer myself to the following thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8276

I'm hoping discrete codes make into a SW update. The "sysinfo+power+power" hack doesn't sound very reliable.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

E* has always been notoiously bad about providing discrete IR codes with any of their receivers, so I wouldn't count on them ever being offered for the 721. 

I use a philips pronto, and have given up on the workaround that you mention. It just wasn't reliable for me.


----------



## larrydj (Aug 10, 2002)

Mark, do you keep the 721 on, or do you manually toggle the power if the 721 isn't on?


----------



## Andrea (Nov 6, 2002)

Discrete codes found for PVR501:

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-discrete/thread.cgi?602

They work on my 501. Give them a try with your 721.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Larry - I don't have a 721, but with my 501, I toggle to power on and off.

Thanks for the link, Andrea. [Rest of my erroneous statement deleted]

Edit: OMG...just looked at the link. Now I really want to go home to try the new discrete codes out! Wow!


----------

